# Cape San Blas Depth Question



## CaptScoob38 (Jan 30, 2012)

Looking to rent a place in Pig Bayou and have a 21' deep vee boat and am worried it will be too shallow to keep it at the dock and get in and out of the bayou. Does anyone have any info they can pass onto me before I book a place i regret.


----------



## fishdoc (Apr 1, 2014)

You should be okay in most places there as there is a some what of a little channel there. All depends on where the dock is. Maybe do a Google earth search of the specific location and see if any nearby docks have boats. Don't take my word for it, I've sat grounded for 6 hours before just off the island there &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Around black and pig island it can be real shallow and the tide pulls our quit a bit. Might be best to keep it on a trailer at the park if it does't work out


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Depth and channel access is going to vary greatly with location. Like was said above, you need to look at that particular address on a satellite view.


----------



## snake 166 (Oct 2, 2007)

Have stayed behind pig island many times. At best you will have to come and go on high tides. We pick the time of the month we rent around the tides and when we can fish. In other words pick a time when the high tide is around mid morning to mid day. You didn't say what you draft but a deep vee will be a problem in SJB. Have to plan around it.


----------

